# A father and son went hunting together for the first time



## smokincowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

>A father and son went hunting together for the first time.

> > > > >The father said: "Stay here and be very QUIET. I'll be across the

> > >field."

> > > > >

> > > > >A few minutes later the father heard a blood curdling scream and

> > > > >ran back to his son. "What's wrong?" the father asked. "I told you

>to

> > >be

> > > > >quiet." The boy, bless his heart, answered;

> > > > >"Look, I was quiet when the snake slithered across my feet.

> > > > >I was quiet when the bear breathed down my neck.

> > > > >I didn't move a muscle when the skunk climbed over my shoulder. I

> > >closed

> > >my

> > > > >eyes and held my breath when the wasp stung me. I didn't cough when



>I

> > > > >swallowed the gnat.

> > > > >I didn't cuss or scratch when the poison oak started itching.

> > > > >But when the two squirrels crawled up my pant legs and said,

>'Should we

> > >eat

> > > > >them here or take them with us?'

> > > > >Well, I guess I just panicked..............."


----------



## short one (Apr 11, 2007)

Good one smokincowboy


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 11, 2007)

Good One!


----------

